# BMX bike



## model-a (Aug 29, 2015)

I found a BMX bike called a Free Spirit chrome handle bars sorry no picture $20 bucks, worth that or not.

model-a,chris


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 29, 2015)

It's impossible to say without pictures to determine the model and condition. However, Free Spirit was a Sears' brand, so so you're probably looking at an entry level BMX with little value.


----------

